# NIMS Requirements in Your SQUAD/Region/State



## catskills (Jun 18, 2009)

What NIMS courses for EMT-B BLS squad is required in your region or state?

NIMS 100 ?

NIMS 200 ?

NIMS 700 ?

What about NIMS 300 for officers ?

Other NIMS ?


----------



## Maya (Jul 3, 2009)

In California, I think it's ICS-100, 200, and 700.  Doesn't hurt to have 800 too.  You can take ICS-300 and ICS-400, but they're really long courses and you can't take them online.  From my understanding, they're more for management positions, but you can go onto your local EMS website and find out when and where they're offered (they're free, but they take one or two days of in-class instruction to complete).

Other courses I've been recommended, but I don't think are required, are IS-3 and AWR-160.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 3, 2009)

Not required with AMR here in Dallas, but they require it if we want to be part of the FEMA response, than it's 100, 200, and 700.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 3, 2009)

In my SAR team we started requiring IS 100, 200 and 700 about a year ago. 

Believe many other agencies statewide are requiring it as well.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 3, 2009)

Required for All levels of EMS (I believe) in Ohio.  As a basic I had to take 200 and 700 i believe.


----------



## AJ DeWaele (Jul 3, 2009)

*nims*

NIMS 100,200,300, and 700 are required for federal funding


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 4, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> In my SAR team we started requiring IS 100, 200 and 700 about a year ago.
> 
> Believe many other agencies statewide are requiring it as well.



We were told that while it wasn't mandatory in CA that we all have this certification, pretty much every agency I know of are making 100, 200, and 700 a requirement for all their people (including us, with 800 on the way).  The reason, as I understand has to do with funding from the feds and from the state.  Such as, we are currently applying for some grant money from the feds to get 10 more folks SRT-A certified (complete with the $1000+ of gear for all 10 team members - dry suits, pfds, fins, etc...)

Oh, and I don't care if you call it NIMS, SEMS, or ICS.  It all got its start in CA as ICS... and that is what it will remain to me, even if some federal monkey wants to claim that by calling it NIMS it becomes a federal god-send...


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 4, 2009)

100, 200 and 700 here.


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 4, 2009)

100,200,300 and 700


----------



## Pudge40 (Jul 4, 2009)

I only have 100 and 700 I guess I better get 200 and 300.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 4, 2009)

I have the 100, 700 and 800. I suppose I should get the 200 and 300.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm not seeing an ICS-300 on the FEMA site. Anyone want to point me in the right direction?


----------



## Maya (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, you can't take 300 or 400 online.  They're really long, something like 16-24 hours each, and they're in-class, instructor-based courses.  They usually run about 2 days each.  Sometimes you'll find they're given together.  Go to your local EMS Agency website, they'll have a link to courses offered locally with dates/ times.  I don't think you need these unless you're in an officer position, but if you want more certs it can't hurt to have it.


----------

